# How much PGM?



## usaman65 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi-
How much PGMS are in the cat from a 2000 Dodge Grand Carravan? A family member wants to scrap one (in bad shape), & i told them to strip the cat off of it before they call the scrap yard.

----Kev


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Call me at BR549 and I will get you the answer. HEE HAW :!: :idea: :arrow: 8)


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 11, 2011)

From one cat, of any kind to be expected not more than 1-2g


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 12, 2011)

It depends on the model/type/yr of built of the automobile it came from. There is a complete post PGM contents in cats if you look at in the PGM section.

Kev


----------

